# My first fatty! Bacon, jalapeno popper!



## bjustice22 (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm waiting for my duck jerky to cure and have a pork loin curing for canadian bacon.

With this down time I decided to give my first fatty a go. I'm attempting to make an "ABT Fatty", I hope it turns out!

The ingredients:













Fatty Ingredients.JPG



__ bjustice22
__ Oct 24, 2013






Fatty rolled and ready for the smoke!













Fatty Rolled.JPG



__ bjustice22
__ Oct 24, 2013






Prior to putting in my MES30 I sprinkled with my pork rub and intend to use apple chips for the smoking.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 24, 2013)

looks like your off to a good start.....


----------



## bjustice22 (Oct 24, 2013)

After about 2 hours of apple and cherry smoke....













Fatty Inside.JPG



__ bjustice22
__ Oct 24, 2013


















Fatty Smoked.JPG



__ bjustice22
__ Oct 24, 2013






I used 4 slices of pre-cooked bacon, half a brick of cream cheese and a few handfuls of shredded cheddar. Next time I'd add more bacon, less (thinner slices) of cream cheese and maybe a little more cheddar. There was a decent (perfect, in my opinion) amount of spice from the seeded sliced jalapenos. The apple and cherry smoke was perfect! Not too overpowering.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 25, 2013)

looks great..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    What about a bacon weave on the outside.......  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/102459/another-steak-umm-fatties


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2013)

boykjo said:


> looks great.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bjustice22 (Oct 25, 2013)

The bacon weave will be on my next one! I wanted to keep it fairly simple for my first one.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 27, 2013)

Man, the inside of that thing looks awesome!

Thanks for sharing!

Bill


----------



## bjustice22 (Oct 27, 2013)

The flavor was awesome if you like some spice! Not too hot as I removed the seeds from the jalapeños. (My wife are it and had seconds, so I know it wasn't too spicy!)

The changes I will make for next time are:
Thin strips of jalapeños 
More bacon or bacon weave
Thinner strips/less cream cheese
More cheddar or slices of cheddar.


----------

